# Some rebuild questions



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tore into my '65 today for the first time. Removed the front end in prep for removing the frame and getting ready for new motor/trans. Ran across and air conditioner and was wondering if this was a factory install. Also, I appear to be missing a key piece for the HVAC system, Can someone help identify the missing piece and possible the AC?

Picture of the AC unit on the firewall








Pic of the ident tag on the unit








Interior controls (what says "AC"?)
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/TPLindley/GTO/200810300637.jpg

I also need help on identifying the wires on the wiring harness. I also read a post about new harnesses being available at YearOne. I saw a couple, but does anyone know if they have the complete wiring harness available?









Any finally, is there a place where I can buy just the lower rear portion of the front fenders? Mine are somewhat rusty with lots of bondo. But, generally the fender itself looks pretty good, just the lower rear portion is a mess.

Thanks for any help/pointers you can provide.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't help ya with the A/C stuff, but can definately say the harnesses are available. I replaced both my interior/fusebox harness and the motor harnes with wiring I got from M&H. Both were terrific matches to the original, plus the quality of the harnesses was surpassed only by the tech support I got during the installs. Highly recommend ya give them a call. I suspect Year One gets their harness from either M&H or Lectric anyhow, so you might as well cut out the middle man and put that extra money into others parts you'll need.
Good luck//Mike


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your AC appears to be original. You can confirm it by looking insided the car: It'll have round vents in each corner of the dash. Non-AC cars do not have these vents. Also, the heater controls on the dash will have an extra area for the AC control. I recommend looking at another like car with aie or in the Factory or Restoration manuals to ID any and all missing parts. Good luck.
jeff


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

not to hijack this thread but maybe an answer can be had onthis question i posted elsewhere
still waiting on the last part and of course its on backorder but i was looking at the water pump gaskets[2],,and i just dont see how both of them are used.
the divider plates sit inside the timing cover so a gasket cant go in between them,,so whats up?
this is the first 67 block ive done so im not totally dumb as ive done several newer ones.
can anyone tell me what im missing?
thx in advance


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

FYI: I found the lower fender pieces at paddockparts.com and they seem fairly reasonable.

Here is the heater control, don't have any good pics of the vents and I am working on the car in a different place so can't easily check. I only saw the "Out" and "Inside" with nothing like "cool" that stood out.










Anyone out there have factory AC that could shoot me a pic of the AC stuff on the firewall? Was not thinking about air in the rebuild, but am now considering it.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

heres 1


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Phear the ole skool ribbed valve covers!


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Phear the ole skool ribbed valve covers!


there was a time when they looked good but 10 years of sitting shows,,,still hard to believe the motor still runs great...,,just need to get my new motor together


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot, that helps a bunch. I guess I would have figured out there was no blower motor at some point...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fred: after seeing your dash photos, I can verify what I suspected earlier: YOU HAVE A FACTORY A/C CAR!!! If it were me, I would DEFINATLY restore the ac system and get it working.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Fred: after seeing your dash photos, I can verify what I suspected earlier: YOU HAVE A FACTORY A/C CAR!!! If it were me, I would DEFINATLY restore the ac system and get it working.


How unusual is factory AC? After I kinda figured out that was what it was (certainly was not expecting it) I thought it would be good to restore it if possible. It seems I am missing the blower motor assembly and possibly some framing around it.

Anyone deal with frankspontiacparts.com? I'll check locally, but I've not had any success with my local scrapyards trying to find stuff like this.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Factory air on a `65 is kinda rare! Try The Parts Place Inc Dot Com also, out of norther Ill. They have alot of parts available. I do believe any `65 A-body A/C body parts are the same. If I'm wrong maybe someone could correct me.


----------

